# الالكترونيات الرقمية Digital Electronics



## F.Abdelaziz (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اسمحو لى ان اقدم لكم الموضوع 
الالكترونيات الرقمية Digital Electronics  
الالكترونيات الرقمية Digital Electronics 
مقدمة 
المقارنة بين التماثلى (التناظرى) والرقمى _Analog Versus Digital_ 
يقسم مهندسو الالكترونيات عالمهم الى الى قسمين يسميان : _تناظرى_ _analog__ ورقمى __digital__ ومن المهم فهم الفرق بين القسمين ._
الكمية الرقمية هى التى يمكن تمثيلها بعدد محدد من الحالات states مثل (0 and 1 ) و (ON and OFF) و 
(UP and DOWN)  ( TRUE-FALSE  ) وهكذا . كمثال لنظام رقمى بسيط انظر الى مفتاح الأضاءة بالمنزل فعند وضعه الى اعلا UP فان الاضاءة تعمل ON وعند وضعه لأسفل DOWN فان الاضاءة لا تعمل اى OFF . 
و بالمقارنة بالاضاءة التى يتم التحكم فبها بمفتاح اعتام ( تخفيض) الضوء dimmer والذى يمثل مثال بسيط لنظام تناظرى .

الشكل ( 1 ) يوضح الفكرة مع ملاحظة : ان الزمن يزداد من اليسار الى اليمين وان الخطوط المتصلة ( والتى تسمى بالاشكال الموجية _waveforms__ ) تشير الى ما يحدث ._

فى هذا الشكل يبدا الشكل الموجى الرقمى بالحالة OFF ثم يتحول الى الحالة ON ثم يعود مرة اخرى الى الحالة OFF 
فى حالة الشكل الموجى التناظرى لا يكون عندنا حالة واحدة ON ولا حالة واحدة OFF ولكن عندنا حالات ON كثيرة وحالات OFF كثيرة تصل الى المالانهاية فبما بينهما .



وبتوضيح اكثر : الرقمى​​

التماثلى :


الشكل ( 1 ) الاشكال الموجية للاشارات الرقمية والتناظرية

مثال اخر : اعتبر ان شخصا ينزلق على منحدر بجانبه سلم كما فى الشكل ( 2 ) 

شكل ( 2 ) السلم والمنحدر
لتحديد مكان الشخص على المنحدر فان الشخص المراقب الغير متحيز ( مستقل) سوف يطلب شريط قياس . وشخص اخر يمكنه ان يحسب الانزلاق على المنحدر تقريبا باقرب سلمة .
المكان المضبوط على المنحدر والمقاس بشريط القياس يعتبر قيمة تناظرية . وفى هذه الحالة فان القيمة التناظرية هى الاقرب لتمثيل العالم الحقيقى ويمكن اعتبارها فن ( طريقة) القيلس الدقيق.
بالمقارنة فان التقدير المبنى على اقرب سلمة يعتبر قيمة رقمية ويمكن ملاحظة ان دقة التقدير لهذه القيمة الرقمية تعتمد على عدد السلالم ( وهى الفكرة التى بنى عليها التحويل من تناظرى الى رقمى ).









اسمحوا لى ان اعيد ما سبق بصورة اخرى ​​التمثيل العددى Numerical Presentation​الكميات ( المقادير )quantities المراد قياسها و مراقبتها و تسجيلها و معالجتها و التحكم فيها اما ان تكون تماثلية او رقمية تعتمد على النظام المستخدم . من المهم عند تناول الكميات المختلفة انه يمكننا تمثيل قيمها بكفاءة وبدقة . ومن ثم فانه هناك طريقتان لتمثيل القيم العددية numerical للكميات الطبيعية وهى التمثيل التناظرى والتمثيل الرقمى .
التمثيل التناظرى Analog Representation
الانظمة القادرة على المعالجة processing المستمرة على كل مدى range التغير مع الزمن تسمى انظمة تناظرية . فى التمثيل التناظرى فان الكمية الممثلة بالجهد او التيار او .... تتناسب مع قيمة الخاصية والتى يمنك ان تتغير على مدى مستمر من القيم .



التمثيل الرقمى Digital Representation
الانظمة التى تعالج القيم المنفصلة ( المستقلة ) discrete تسمى انظمة رقمية . فى التمثيل الرقمى فان الكميات لا تمثل بكميات متناسبة ولكن تمثل برموز symbols تسمى ارقام . كمثال اعتبر الساعة الرقمية والتى تعطى الوقت خلال اليوم بالارقام العشرية ممثلة بالساعات والدقائق ( واحيانا الثوانى) وكما نعرف فان الوقت خلال اليوم يتغير باستمرار ولكن قراءة الساعة الرقمبة لا تتغير باستمرار بل فى الواقع تتغير فى شكل خطوات كل دقيقة ( او ثانية ) وبعبارة اخرى فان الوقت خلال اليوم يتغير بطريقة خطوات منفصلة ( مجزأ ة- مستقلة ) وبالمقارنة بتمثيل الوقت بالساعة التناظرية حيث نجد ان قراءة عقارب الساعة تتغير باستمرار.
الشكل السفلى يوضح مخطط الجهد الرقمى مقابل الزمن : حيث يتغير جهد الدخل من +4 Volts الى -4 Volts​ 
الفرق الرئيسى بين الكميات التناظرية والرقمية يمكن تلخيصها فى :

التناظرى = مستمر Analog = continuous 
الرقمى = منفصلDigital = discrete (step by step)​ 
مزايا التقنيات الرقمية Advantages of Digital Techniques
* اسهل فى الفهم والتشغيل و التصميم :  القيم الدقيقة للجهد او التيار ليست مهمة فقط المدى مرتفع او منخفض حيث تقع 
* سهولة تخزين المعلومات 
*الدقة والضبط اكبر Accuracy and precision
* يمكن برمجة العمليات ( يمكن ايضا برمجة العمليات التناظرية ولكنه معقدة وحدودة الامكانات )
*الدوائر الرقمية اقل تأثرا بالتداخلات طالما انها لم تتعدى الحدود التى تمنعنا من التمييز بين المرتفع والمنخفض 
*يمكن تصنيع كمية كبيرة من الدوائر الرقمية فى دائرة متكاملة . 
*سهولة عرض البيانات والمعلوماتبطرق مناسبة ومريحة للانسان 
*دراستها وفهمها لا يحتاج الا الى مبادىء بسيطة وسهلة التعليم ( جبر بوولBoolean Algebra  )

القيود المفروضة على استخدام التقنيات الرقمية Limitations of Digital Techniques​*معظم الكميات الفيزيائية فى عالم الواقع ذات طبيعة تناظرية وهذه الكميات غالبا ما تكون الدخول والخروج التى يتم مراقبتها والعمل بها ويتم التحكم فيها من قبل النظام . ومن ثم فاننا نحتاج الى التحويل الى الشكل الرقمى digital format ثم الاعادة مرة اخرى الى الشكل التناظرى .

التفاصيل فى الملف المرفق​​


----------



## hanymany (18 يونيو 2009)

thank you very much 
for this file


----------



## F.Abdelaziz (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكر وواجب*



hanymany قال:


> thank you very much
> for this file


 
شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## moh7275 (3 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا لك اخى


----------



## F.Abdelaziz (3 يوليو 2009)

moh7275 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا لك اخى


 
شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## saimou (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## F.Abdelaziz (19 يوليو 2009)

saimou قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم والله ولي التوفيق


 اشكرك اخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ود الملك (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ما قصرت أبداً وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية


----------



## alaarekabe (27 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسماهان (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muneer16 (5 يناير 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## salam daragmeh (8 مايو 2011)

i want to know the ics no.


----------



## اابوصلاح (30 يوليو 2012)

مشكورررررررر


----------

